# Best toys for an 8 week old puppy?



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

So I am just looking for some ideas on best puppy toys? my dog has a small kong, hard plastic bones called nylabones that you can freeze to sooth the teeth, a tennis ball, another type of hard bone, and several soft toys. I have been told not to give him any rope or string like toys (soft toys that string can easily come off of) is it ok to give him soft toys that aren't to stringy?what else do you recommend for a puppy who loves to bite and nibble?

Also he has tons of energy as expected but I am having trouble finding ways to channel it and to exercise him. Since he is 8 weeks he has just had his first shots and the vet wants me to not walk him, take him to parks, or around any other dogs until he gets his second set of shots in 3 weeks, so what can i do to burn some energy?


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Our dog had a rope toy since day 1 (aka 8 weeks) and he LOVED it. I suppose there could be a choking hazard, but that's why you only let them play supervised. I also swear by JW brand products. JW Bad Cuz has been a favorite in our household.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good set, try getting some sort of tuggy toy and just put it away when play time is over. For any of the toys, just make sure you take them away when they start breaking, or only let him play with the stringy toys supervised. You can let him have a few of the toys and rotate them every week so they can stay new and enriching. I would also recommend some fun interactive toys, kibble dispensers, and puzzle toys. You can hide food in them or put his meals in them and it'll make him work for his food. This way he will use his mind and tire himself mentally. You can play fetch, tug of war, hide and seek (with you, toys, or treats), also there is always training games. It would be a perfect time to train him to like the leash and learn to walk loose leash around the house or yard


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

I was going to ask a similar question. I remember my parents would buy toys they thought our Chow would like and she'd have nothing to do with them. They learned through trial and error not to buy certain rawhide bones but she'd flip for pig ears. Well now I'm a proud peke owner, I have no idea what toys to give her. So far we're at a knotted old (clean) sock. I took her into Petsmart to see if there was anything she liked but I think she was so overwhelmed by the smells and sounds she kinda froze up on me. So small dog toy suggestions? Don't worry I have plenty of old socks, I swear my washer or dryer eats them.


----------



## swellmomma (Apr 21, 2012)

Rope toys are a favorite with my puppies. As are rib bones and cow hooves.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

NozOnyCalAur said:


> I was going to ask a similar question. I remember my parents would buy toys they thought our Chow would like and she'd have nothing to do with them. They learned through trial and error not to buy certain rawhide bones but she'd flip for pig ears. Well now I'm a proud peke owner, I have no idea what toys to give her. So far we're at a knotted old (clean) sock. I took her into Petsmart to see if there was anything she liked but I think she was so overwhelmed by the smells and sounds she kinda froze up on me. So small dog toy suggestions? Don't worry I have plenty of old socks, I swear my washer or dryer eats them.


You can get some small stuff animals, a kong, a tuggy toy, nylabones (or other chews), there are also nice little kong x-small tennis balls that are the perfect size for small dogs. Hol-ee rollers are nice ball toys, they're easier for them to grab onto with their small mouths. There are a bunch of interactive toys you can get, and food dispensers, one our pup's favorites is this kibble ball (which is actually a cat treat ball, but it gets the job done). Also, puppies like to chew plastic bottles, but you got to watch them when they do play with them. Another nice trick you can do with the socks, for when your puppy is teething, is to fill it with crushed ice and tie it off. It'll soothe the puppy's gums and act like a chew toy. You can also just give straight ice to them, my pup loves batting them around and chewing on them.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Make a flirt pole! My 2 pups have used thi since about 12 weeks old...one loves it, and the other likes it and enjoys watching.

To burn some energy, I would do 5-10 minute training sessions a few times a day.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You can also get the soft non-stuffed animal toys. The thing to watch is to make sure that the dog chews the dog (OK), but does not tear the toy (not OK), and can't swallow it (bad). Some dogs will chew (Goldens) or shake and kill the toy (terriers), while others will rip the toy apart and leave it (Dobermans), or eat it (Labs). Each dog is different, so you have to watch and learn. I had a destructive Doberman, that was safe, but left a mess to clean up... that was OK.... My Lab likes to rip things apart and swallow, not good, but I've been lucky.

You can get a puppy a small thinking toy, similar to a Buster Cube ... you'll have to ask at the Pet Store what they have for puppies and ask about returns, if your pup ignores the toy...


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

My dogs also have always had rope toys just don't buy the cheapo ones like they have at walmart. I love the unstuffed fur toys and so do my babies. Lucifer my labs favorite toy is a empty milk jug. Looks like your pup is a lab ??? Of course if he likes to fetch you have to invest in a chuckit.


----------

